# AU SECOURS !! Comment récupérer des données de mon ipad ???



## Cookie007 (20 Mai 2013)

Bonjour, 

J'ai branché mon iPad 2 à mon MacbookPro pour faire une mise-à-jour.  Mon iPad a finalement planté, et je ne peux plus l'ouvrir. Le symbole  de itunes et de un câble apparait sur mon écran de iPad. Lorsque je le  blanche à mon ordi, itunes me dit qu'il y a eu un problème lors de la  mise à jour, que je dois faire une restauration pour que itunes  reconnaisse le ipad.  

J'ai vu dans les préférences qu'une dernière sauvegarde a été fait  1h avant que tout se produise... mais je ne peux pas choisir l'option  "restaurer à partir de la dernière sauvegarde", qui est grise et  "insélectionnable". 

Je croyais que toutes mes photos et vidéos se sauvegardaient  automatiquement lorsque les 2 appareils étaient ouvert, mais à ce que je  viens de constater, seul les photos du Flux de Photos semble être sur  iPhoto. Je n'ai pas ce que j'avais dans 'pellicule', comme par exemple  tout les vidéos que j'ai pris de ma fille depuis sa naissance qui sont  très important à mes yeux.... je ne veux pas perdre mes vidéos !!!  

Y a-t-il un moyen de les récupérer avant que je restaure mon ipad ????? 
SVP aidez moi !!!


----------



## Lauange (20 Mai 2013)

Bonjour

Essaye avec iTools. (Gratuit)


----------



## Cookie007 (20 Mai 2013)

Je viens de l'installer, mais il ne semble pas reconnaitre mon ipad... et j'ai toujours le symbole de connection à itunes qui apparait sur mon ipad...


----------



## Lauange (21 Mai 2013)

Pour commencer, télécharge tinyumbrella. Branche ton ipad puis ouvre Tiny. Il devrait voir ton ipad et clic sur le bouton Exit recovery. Il devrait redémarrer. Si cela ne fonctionne pas alors je ne vois pas.


----------

